# Free weight lat' exercises?



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

What is there can i do with free weights to hit my lats? Am i missing something here, i havent got a lat pulldown attachment, is there any exercise, that will directly hit just the lats? :confused1:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bent over rows, Pull-ups


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

rows, rows and more rows! heavy bb and db rows are the way to go.


----------



## Medermit (Oct 14, 2010)

Single arm dumbell row

Dumbell pullovers

Barbell rows.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> bent over rows, *Pull-ups*


awesome exercise, very underrated imo. kai greene has one of the best backs in the game and swears by them too.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yates row

Bent over barbell row

Dumbbell row

Dumbbell pullovers

Pull ups/chin ups


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

honestly if you dont really have much of a back, wide grip pulls ups are 1st place to start in my books, I barely could do 4 reps with good form so just did 2x10 , each session trying to add a rep or 2 to some sets, got a nice V shape width in couple of weeks.


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Chin up bar all the way. Can add weight to ur chin ups as you progress.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive just changed my back routine for lats were im making weighted pull ups my primary exercise, followed by bent over barbell rows and then dumbbell rows, all these you should be able to do in your gym


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

some go one in this mate


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Chin-up's


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

cheers lads, appreciate it! Is the method "a big back can lead to a big chest" true or bollox?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Widegrip chins, bb row, t-bar row, underhand lat pulldowns


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Rack chins all the way. Followed by BOR and rack deads


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Chins (and pullups but I just call them all chins no matter what the grip)

Bent rows (awesome)

DB rows (also awesome)

Deadlifts and rack pulls (super awesome)

Pull downs are actually not that awesome imo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm with you on the standard pulldowns mate, don't really rate them, but taking a close underhand grip and pulling cable to your sternum really hits your lower lats, can get a really good contraction and stretch. Fantastic for lower lats.


----------

